# Can I use shredded paper as rat bedding?



## HogwartsBoys (Jan 13, 2021)

I have a lot of shredded documents and pages, can rat have this as bedding? Or can rats not have the toner on it?


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

The toner must be non-toxic and paper tends to get mushy when wet, for the mushiness you can spot clean every day, besides for that I believe it's fine.


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Like @Rex the Rat said, it's safe if the toner is non-toxic. 
However, I've used shredded paper before but I didn't like it very much- It wasn't very absorbent and was very light, so urine pooled underneath it, and it was pretty dusty even after sifting through the dust. You could put down several sheets of paper in their cage though, and the rats with probably enjoy shredding it up and building nests


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

I used it too and it just disintegrated when they peed on it and it was very smelly.


----------

